

MIT Lecture Notes on Cryptography  - ahalan
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/users/mihir/papers/gb.pdf

======
gfosco
For those interested... You can still get in on Coursera's Intro to
Cryptography course from Stanford. It's been great so far, on week 3 of 6, but
you can catch up!

<https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto>

~~~
zainny
Udacity also has a great course on Crypto:
[http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs387/CourseRev/apr20...](http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/cs387/CourseRev/apr2012)

------
dfc
_"This is a set of lecture notes on cryptography compiled for 6.87s, a one
week long course on cryptography taught at MIT by Shafi Goldwasser and Mihir
Bellare in the summers of 1996–2002, 2004, 2005 and 2008.

Cryptography is of course a vast subject. The thread followed by these notes
is to develop and explain the notion of provable security and its usage for
the design of secure protocols. Much of the material in Chapters 2, 3 and 7 is
a result of scribe notes, originally taken by MIT graduate students who
attended Professor Goldwasser’s Cryptography and Cryptanalysis course over the
years, and later edited by Frank D’Ippolito who was a teaching assistant for
the course in 1991."_

Link for current course: [http://web.mit.edu/professional/short-
programs/courses/crypt...](http://web.mit.edu/professional/short-
programs/courses/cryptography_computer_security.html)

